# Como hacer un controlador de volumen digital



## gell (Oct 28, 2006)

Hola, necesito hacer un controlador de volumen digital, con un circuito digital, no me sirve uno analógico. El controlador tiene que tener uno o mas pulsadores que tendran que aumentar o disminuir el volumen de un amplificador.Gracias


----------



## Blackknightr89 (Oct 28, 2006)

Yo hice algo parecido en el colegio (bastante primitivo). La idea era utilizar un multiplexor (como el 4051) y conectar a las entradas diferentes cargas a partir de la señal de entrada, con lo que al variar la señal en las patas de control (nosotros lo hacíamos con un dip-switch, que era bastante incómodo e impráctico, por eso dije que era primitivo) variaba la carga a la entrada y por lo tanto la caída sobre la entrada correspondiente del integrado. También se podía haber hecho con pulsadores, pero teníamos que trabajar más   .
Saludos y espero que te sirva.


----------



## Yimmy (Oct 28, 2006)

ak te dejo un circuito que encontre hace un tiempo, creo que es lo que buscas, lo que no tengo idea es si funciona, te dejo las recomendaciones que venian con el circuito:

Este circuito permite controlar el volumen de una señal de audio por medio de dos teclas tipo pulsador. 

El circuito completo está formado por el integrado y un condensador de filtrado 

La entrada es por el pin 1 y la salida por el 7. El condensador de 100nF debe estar lo mas cerca posible del chip para garantizar un correcto filtrado de la fuente. 

Alimentación : 
V max: simple 5V DC 
I  max: 0.05A 


espero que te sirva...


----------



## Aristides (Nov 4, 2006)

En el experimento #6 de este libro, tenés un ejemplo de un pote digital, manejado por un microcontrolador:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/WAMv1_1Spanish.pdf


----------



## Ferj26 (Dic 2, 2006)

jjaaj,si claro, pero donde conseguis el DS1669.jaja es un pote digital, me mato en tu circuito,jaja, lo que es interesante es lo publicado por Blackknightr89


----------



## Aristides (Dic 2, 2006)

Yimmy, hemos utilizado el DS1804 en nuestro curso, con un circuito equivalente al tuyo y funciona OK, tiene 100 posiciones, el valor queda memorizado en una flash interna.

http://datasheets.maxim-ic.com/en/ds/DS1804.pdf


----------



## alejandropwr (Oct 19, 2009)

Buenas tardes el circuito con el ds1804 es el mismo que el del ds1669? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Ray90 (Sep 21, 2012)

En mi país es dificil hallar muchos circuitos integrados por cuestiones del blo*QU*eo pero*QU*izás esta nueva opcion les parezca + fiable desde el punto de vista de la complejidad....
Aver*I*guando con un profesor me dió la idea de usar un operacional y un contador de manera *QU*[/[SIZE]e se varía la posición de una secuencia de resistencias y por lo tanto variando la ganacia del AO pordíamos variar la seña*s*l de volumen....*QU*e creen espero me respondan por*QU*e este tema al parecer se ha agotado....


----------



## invesel (Jun 6, 2021)

Buenos días, tengo una duda sobre el potenciómetro digital DS1804-100, he buscado en el foro y no encuentro comentario parecido que me pueda ayudar, por ello he creado este nuevo tema.
La cuestión es que este potenciómetro indica que es NO VOLATIL, pero cada vez que lo vuelvo a conectar a la alimentación pierde la posición donde se dejo. He leído el datasheet y no acabo de enterarme, ya que habla del pin CS y no sé a que se refiere.
Me gustaría saber si alguno de vosotros ha utilizado este potenciómetro y me pueda orientar acerca de que guarde la ultima posición en donde se dejó al quitar la alimentación.

Muchas gracias y saludos para todos.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 6, 2021)

Leer es sanísmo, el datasheet es clarísimo y está en perfecto _Español técnico_.
Hace lo que tiene que hacer, lo que tu le estás diciendo que haga es exátamente lo que está haciendo ahora mismo..


			https://datasheets.maximintegrated.com/en/ds/DS1804.pdf
		


Por si no dominas el _Español técnico_ que hay gente que le llama inglés o no se qué, aquí lo tienes pasado por google translator:
Claro que estoy por decirte que se entiende mejor antes de pasar por la cosa esta.


CONDICIONES DE ENCENDIDO / APAGADO Al encender, el DS1804 cargará el valor de la memoria EEPROM en el registro de posición del limpiador (o 1 de 100 decodificador). El valor de este registro se puede establecer en otra posición del limpiaparabrisas si se desea, utilizando el puerto de control de tres terminales. En el encendido, la posición del limpiaparabrisas se cargará en un período de tiempo máximo de 500 μs una vez que la fuente de alimentación sea estable. Además, el puerto de interfaz de tres terminales estará activo después de 50 ms. Al apagar, se perderán los datos del registro de posición del limpiador. En el próximo encendido del dispositivo, el valor de la memoria EEPROM se cargará en el registro de posición del limpiador. En el envío desde la fábrica, Maxim Integrated Products no garantiza un valor de memoria EEPROM especificado. El cliente debe establecer este valor según sea necesario.
 ALMACENAMIENTO DEL LIMPIADOR NO VOLÁTIL La posición del limpiaparabrisas del DS1804 se puede almacenar utilizando las entradas INC y CS. El almacenamiento de la posición del limpiaparabrisas tiene lugar siempre que los iones de tránsito de entrada de CS de bajo a alto mientras el INC es alto. Una vez que se ha producido esta condición, el valor de la posición actual del limpiaparabrisas se escribirá en la memoria EEPROM. El DS1804 está especificado para aceptar 50.000 escrituras en EEPROM sobre 0 ° C a 70ºC antes de una condición de desgaste. Después del desgaste, el DS1804 seguirá funcionando y la posición del limpiaparabrisas se puede cambiar durante las condiciones de alimentación utilizando el puerto de control de tres terminales. Sin embargo, en el encendido, la posición del limpiaparabrisas será indeterminada.


----------



## invesel (Jun 7, 2021)

Gracias por contestarme,
¿Quiere ésto decir que mientras CS este en bajo no se guardará ninguna posición en la EEPROM?

Si es así me viene perfecto para un pequeño montaje que estoy realizando.

Gracias Scooter


----------



## Scooter (Jun 7, 2021)

Almacena cuando /CS pasa de negativo a positivo, flanco ascendente, mientras /INC está a 1.
En cualquier otro caso no. Por ejemplo el caso que propones tu.


----------



## Gasparv (Jun 7, 2021)

Se puede retardar /CE usando una red RC.


----------



## invesel (Jun 7, 2021)

Gracias Scooter, nuevamente, me tenia un poco liado el pin /CS, no acababa de entenderlo, y en realidad es lo que necesito, que no guarde las posiciones, pero estaba esa duda.

Muchas gracias, saludos.


----------

